# Ryonet Offers HotRoq Quartz Flash Cure



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new HotRoq quartz flash dryer provides the convenience, capabilities and savings of an expensive, “big shop” production curing unit at a price point mid- and small-size screen print operations can afford. 

Offered by Ryonet, the HotRoq uses special quartz bulbs with a unique medium wave-length output that’s optimal for flashing plastisol. It also incorporates four forced-air cooling fans that keep the top of the flash safe and cool, while providing airflow for water base/discharge printing. 

Designed to decrease electrical consumption while boosting speed and efficiency, the innovative unit has an optical sensor that lights up its nine-lamp, 9,000-plus-watt, 18-inch by 24-inch curing zone when the platen moves under the flash, and it turns off automatically after curing. 

Easy-to-use digital controls let you regulate bulb intensity/heat, flash time and flash zones in three bulb sections for efficient curing of different design placements. The unit also can be run manually using a pulse button start or a foot pedal instead of the optical eye.

The HotRoq flash uses a 50-amp, single-phase circuit and comes with a quick-release power plug, allowing direct wiring by an electrician. And even though the unit plugs into a higher-amperage circuit, its electrical consumption is less than half that of a comparable size IR flash. 

The HotRoq can be used on a manual or automatic press. The standard installation must be hard wired by an electrician, and the unit cannot be moved. An optional plug, while it also must be installed by an electrician, is waterproof and allows the unit to be moved. It is available for $149.99.

For more information, go to Pre-Order: Ryonet's HotRoq Quartz Flash Dryer. See it in action at https://youtu.be/Bo5TBxwqZ00. 

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

